# Der Golem wurde schon im Altertum von einem thessalischen Zauberer hergestellt



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Agradecería vuestra ayuda para traducir los siguiente:





Muchas gracias, como siempre, a todos por vuestra inapreciable ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Trastolillo:
En primer lugar, te transcribo el texto, por si tuvieras dificultades en leerlo:
Der Golem wurde schon im Altertum von einem thessalischen Zauberer hergestellt. Wenn man in die Kapsel, die in der Brust sitzet, das Leben erweckende Wort leget, wird er lebendig für die Zeit, wo er die Kapsel trägt. Dieses Symbolum heißet der Schem.
En segundo lugar, te ruego que, de acuerdo a las reglas del foro, hagas un intento de traducción propio.
Un saludo.-


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola y gracias por la transcripción, Alemanita.

El texto corresponde a los intertítulos de la película _*Der Golem*_ del año 1920.
El número de ellos, en un largometraje como este, pueden superar los ciento cincuenta.
Las herramientas que uso para su traducción son varios traductores automáticos, no uno solo, la intuición y el sentido común.
Casi nunca necesito acudir en busca de ayuda en los distintos foros de este sitio, solo en última instancia, ya que en algunos momentos me atasco y, aunque globalmente entiendo casi todo, hay veces que el significado exacto se me escapa, más en este caso en concreto ya que la grafía resulta un poco confusa, al menos para mi.

No es mi intención molestar a nadie.
Creo que un poco de empatía, comprensión y mucha, mucha tolerancia son necesarios en este sitio, ya que me parece (solo me parece) que adolece de ellos.

Te reitero las gracias y a cuidarse mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

Trastolillo said:


> hay veces que el *significado exacto* se me escapa, más en este caso en concreto ya que la grafía resulta un poco confusa, al menos para mi.


Bueno, y ¿cuál en concreto? Con mucho gusto te ayudo.


Trastolillo said:


> No es mi intención molestar a nadie.


Tampoco la mía. Me atengo a las reglas.


Trastolillo said:


> Creo que un poco de empatía, comprensión y mucha, mucha tolerancia son necesarios en este sitio, ya que me parece (solo me parece) que adolece de ellos.


Sí, sólo te parece.

Bueno, adelante con los faroles. Estoy con ganas de ayudarte a traducir lo que no tengas claro.

Un saludo.-


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

He revisado las reglas y ¿el problema es que no proporcioné una traducción previa?
Porque en general no noto una infracción grave de las mismas.

He pedido ayuda en otros foros (sobre todo del inglés) y nunca me pusieron pega alguna.

En cuento a esta consulta, cuando me proporcionaste una transcripción limpia del texto ya no tuve problemas para traducirlo.

¿Estás segura que en un futuro estás dispuesta a transgredir las normas para ayudarme en caso necesario?
Si es así eres una chica muy mala, mala.

Cuídate y muchas gracias, de corazón.


----------



## bwprius

Alemanita said:


> Hola Trastolillo:
> En primer lugar, te transcribo el texto, por si tuvieras dificultades en leerlo:
> Der Golem wurde schon im Altertum von einem thessalischen Zauberer hergestellt. Wenn man in die Kapsel, die in der Brust sitzet, das Leben erweckende Wort leget, wird er lebendig für die Zeit, wo er die Kapsel trägt. Dieses Symbolum heißet der Schem.
> En segundo lugar, te ruego que, de acuerdo a las reglas del foro, hagas un intento de traducción propio.
> Un saludo.-


Una traducción automática de la fiel amiga de muchos traductores, www.deepl.com, sería así:
_
El golem ya fue fabricado en la antigüedad por un mago de Tesalónica. Si uno pone la palabra que da vida en la cápsula que se encuentra en el pecho, cobra vida durante el tiempo que lleva la cápsula. Este símbolo se llama Shem._

No sé si te sirve.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Gracias, _bwprius_.

Con la transcripción que amablemente me proporcionó _Alemanita_ ya no tuve problemas con la traducción.
Más que nada los tenía porque, en la imagen que subí, no distinguía bien unas letras. La *s*, por ejemplo, se asemejaba ala_* l*_ o a la *f*, y viceversa.

*Deppl * es uno de los traductores que uso habitualmente, en contraposición con el de *Google*.
Otra  web que uso es *Reverso*, ya que es muy útil, ya que proporciona alternativas a las palabras cuando estas no son las correctas.

Saludos.


----------

